# Campbell Curs....



## Fast_Money (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey ya'll. I've heard a lot of good things about Gary Campbell's curs. Do any of ya'll have any personal experiences? Just looking for a few references, as I am thinking about getting one.

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## hog hunter20 (Aug 26, 2010)

this should be interesting...


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 26, 2010)

Try this:  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=560882


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Fast_Money (Aug 26, 2010)

thanks Wolf Pack. They sound/look like pretty solid dogs, although may not be able to handle the heat like a catahoula...??? 

Keep the feedback coming please....


----------



## pitbull (Aug 26, 2010)

I gotta buddy with one name Wilson who is hands down the best dog I've ever seen in the woods.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 26, 2010)

Fast_Money said:


> thanks Wolf Pack. They sound/look like pretty solid dogs, although may not be able to handle the heat like a catahoula...???
> 
> Keep the feedback coming please....


a catahoula aint even in the race with a campbell cur/cross on a 100 degree day.that catahoula would be likewhere did he go he was just hereahhhhhhh man i was standing over there sniffing that bushoh there he went


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Aug 26, 2010)

*campbell curs*

They must be good if people are talking about them this much.  Where do you get one and how much?


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 26, 2010)

I want one of hogdogtw008 Campbell crosses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When u have a litter may I take one off ur hands please sir?


----------



## southgahoghunter (Aug 27, 2010)

i know a few people that run them. i have seen a few really good one's but i have also seen alot that i would not feed. the problem is there is way to many people out there breeding there own and calling it a campbell they may have had one in there some where but they get away from the lines and you just never know what you are really getting with them. around my neck of the woods i know of three people that are doing that and i have never seen anything they have that will hunt, they are ruff and they run but they will not find a hog unless it hits them in the face.  Just make sure you get the real deal and you will be ok.


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Aug 27, 2010)

sorry sir you have to get in line i would only buy one from him or dog i can track back to him. i just call him and he pulls that black book out and has just about every dog that he has ever sold and who he sold it to




Carolina Diesel said:


> I want one of hogdogtw008 Campbell crosses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When u have a litter may I take one off ur hands please sir?


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Aug 27, 2010)

,they are ruff and they run but they will not find a hog unless it hits them in the face.  Just make sure you get the real deal and you will be ok.[/QUOTE]

I agree 100% my partner bought 3 off garys yard i went with him to get them gary showed the dogs in a 7 acre pen he had. (does this sound firmilar) the dogs looks like alstars. me and my partners hunted the dogs for 3 months we got them to honer one bay in that amount of time. we tryed everything to catch a hog with them. I would take my CATAHOULA and run hogs across the road pull the cat off and put 3 campbells on it and still never cought a hog with them needless to say they went back to garys the wasnt cutting it. It might have just been the 3 i seen but the dont cut it down here where i hunt aint no way they can out do my catahoula ( the may be faster and grittier and stop a hog better, but the gotta find a hog first) we put them on several less than a mitute old track and the wouldnt even run it and these dogs where started according to gary


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Aug 27, 2010)

people who have them more power to ya if your catching hogs. the just wouldnt work for us everyone has there prefrence


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Aug 27, 2010)

Different Strokes for Different Folks, all I know is that I have caught 15+ hogs with mine this month but what do I know( the plus is for piglets dont like to count them LOL)


----------



## Hawghunter89 (Aug 27, 2010)

they r just like any dog some good some bad i have hunted with gary took him on my hunting land we caught hogs with his dogs


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Aug 27, 2010)

On the other hand I haven’t seen a full blooded CATAHOULA worth a Bullet but I have seen some good Cat crosses


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 27, 2010)

LOL....I wonder how many folks on here judge quickly?  Example:  You see one bad catahoula who couldn't find it's own tail.......and then quickly assume most catahoulas are worthless.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 27, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> LOL....I wonder how many folks on here judge quickly?  Example:  You see one bad catahoula who couldn't find it's own tail.......and then quickly assume most catahoulas are worthless.



apparently many...there are good ones, bad ones, and 1/2 EDIT ones in all lines...the way it is going with trends in this day...you are just more likely to find the 1/2 EDITs and bad ones...same thing with hunters too

I am not saying this to antagonize anyone...if you can believe that...it is just the way things seem to be going today


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Aug 27, 2010)

Your right,  good, Avg and  in every breed and the style you hunt has alot to do with what breed you like


----------



## hansonw (Aug 27, 2010)

i have seen a few that come off garys yard and personaly bought one from him. there are good ones and bad ones. mine wasnt worth feeding. my hunting partners is probaly one of the best dogs i have seen. the only probaly i have with them are them dogs are breed to hunt in georgia in peanut fields and peach orchids and with night vision if thats ur style go with it.it just took some adjusting to get them used to alabama woods and sloughs. i would definately buy one from him though instead of somebody saying its his or at least call to check. i think they are some great dogs and get the job done im just going to agree with boarbuster i would rather have my catahoula


----------



## hansonw (Aug 27, 2010)

oh and they are not cheap at all a six moth old pup that has never seen a pig is $450


----------



## bombers32 (Aug 27, 2010)

Silent_Assassin said:


> On the other hand I haven’t seen a full blooded CATAHOULA worth a Bullet but I have seen some good Cat crosses


I have a cambell dog and like him had one that got killed and liked him and for the full blooded catahoula you just need to hunt with a good one i have one that is a good one full blooded came from Texas from Douglas Mason really nice dog


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 27, 2010)

hansonw said:


> oh and they are not cheap at all a six moth old pup that has never seen a pig is $450


Amen on that. in a span of 05-06 I gave gary 43 good 100 hundred dollar bills for 3 dogs. have had a total of 7 of them and only 2 of them made the cut.only hunt big woods and the worst swamp clearcutsVthat nobody else will hunt...........i have crossed them up and so has a buddy of mine and them crosses are on the money...that campbell drive  crossed with a nose and a lot of "CENTS" is alright


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 27, 2010)

TazD said:


> Your from North Florida and your not running Fl Curs. Shame on you!!!
> Like was mentioned before, there are no breed of dog or line that is 100% hog dog. If you like what you here and see with the Cambell Cur then give them a try. It's not like everyone on here hasn't had to learn what works for them by trying different types. Heck I've tried Kemmers, Plott's, Cats, bulldogs , pitbulls, Fl Curs. Good luck with them, but when you want to catch some hogs get yourself a couple Fl Curs!!!


exactly


----------



## buddylee (Aug 27, 2010)

Fast money. Just call Garry. As far as I can tell he is a very honest and straight forward guy. No dog breeder of any breed can breed a litter without culls. I am sure there are bad ones out there but there are some dang good ones also. I have several friends with them and they love them. They hunt farms and woods. Mine is learning to be a swamp dog. I have 1 year old Campbell, a 4 month old Campbell, a year old Campbell/pit, a 4 month old Campbell/pit and maybe a Campbell & bird/bull on the way. I have heard enough good things to take a chance on 4 "Campbell" blooded dogs.


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 27, 2010)

bombers32 said:


> I have a cambell dog and like him had one that got killed and liked him and for the full blooded catahoula you just need to hunt with a good one i have one that is a good one full blooded came from Texas from Douglas Mason really nice dog



I thought Mason strictly had Catahoula X Dogo crosses??  Perhaps he still has some of the original catahoulas.


----------



## pitbull (Aug 27, 2010)

You can not judge an entire breed off a bad one here or there or the only one you seen work. If there was a perfect flawless line out there than we would not be having this conversation we would all own that one breed.

Iv'e got some friends that use them in the mountains and catch hogs that they had to track for 7-8 miles before they got the hog stopped. Gps showing the dogs had ran 25-30 miles a hunt.

Then they bring them down here with me in the swamp and we cach 6-7 a day. Or like our feb trip where we caught 21 in 3 days. They have an extremly good producing percentage off the dogs they have and normaly the ones they sell that aren't working out for whatever reason are normaly better than what most have in there back yard called "finished dogs".

I like them they have proven themselves to me and I cant wait until my pup gets old enough to get started. Unless you can consider the frog she had bayed in the yard today gettn started cause she was tearing it up! lol


----------



## Hogdoggers123 (Aug 28, 2010)

Whose got some right now for sale?   Whats garys number?  Whats he got right now?


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Aug 28, 2010)

Iv seen some jam up dogs come off of garys yard. Iv never owned one, but know a couple guys that have gotten dogs from him.If you are thinking about gettin one, def. go through gary. He will tell you what the dog has done hunting with him, and if you take it and hunt it and dont like it, take it back and he will give you another one to try until you find the one that works for you. cant beat that. Some are good some are not, you never know. Only problem iv seen out of them is how skiddish they are and some yelp a little bit.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hogdoggers123 said:


> Whose got some right now for sale?   Whats garys number?  Whats he got right now?



gary does im sure. not sure his number but he usually has a ad on baydogonline


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 28, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Iv seen some jam up dogs come off of garys yard. Iv never owned one, but know a couple guys that have gotten dogs from him.If you are thinking about gettin one, def. go through gary. He will tell you what the dog has done hunting with him, and if you take it and hunt it and dont like it, take it back and he will give you another one to try until you find the one that works for you. cant beat that. Some are good some are not, you never know. Only problem iv seen out of them is how skiddish they are and some yelp a little bit.


I was there with a good friend when we turned out 2 dogs straight from garys yard that gary let him hunt  to see how they done.Both was skiddish towards us and neither left our feet and one even nipped me on the hand when we loaded them up.To me i have heard he has some good dogs but they are too high priced for me.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Aug 28, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> I was there with a good friend when we turned out 2 dogs straight from garys yard that gary let him hunt  to see how they done.Both was skiddish towards us and neither left our feet and one even nipped me on the hand when we loaded them up.To me i have heard he has some good dogs but they are too high priced for me.



Iv seen a few of them like that. I have heard of and seen good one's though, but like you said, too high for me also. Ill just stick to breedin my own cur dogs up.


----------



## hoghunter81 (Aug 28, 2010)

Went to Gary's last night he does have a few started dogs for sale, he said that he would be breeding some females here the next few months.


----------



## Fast_Money (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks ya'll. All good info.


----------

